# 30 years old, time for trt?



## Jake_House (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey fellas,

I'm somewhat new to this forum, but was a pretty active member on steroidology and then steroid insight. Its been quite a while since I've browsed or contributed to the forums, but a recent event brought me back and was hoping to get some advice. I'm 30 years old, I've ran test throughout my 20's maybe 8-10 times, the last time being about 4 years ago. About a year ago I started to feel awful...depression, weak, no libido, constant brain fog. I put it off, always thinking it would go away. Last week I went to my PCP explaining how I felt, so he sent me to the lab to have a number of tests done (blood work). He called today and said everything looked "normal". I asked if he could email me my results. He said he can only mail them, so I will have more info in a few days. I did ask what my test level was, and he said "262, which is normal". 262? I've seen charts that say at my age I should be around 620. I didn't get details on free test, etc, but will add that to this thread when I get them in the mail. Does 262 sound way to low for my age? I'm going to get a referral to an endo, but in the mean time I thought I'd see what you guys thought. Thanks!!


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes, that is very low for your age.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 1, 2016)

262 is low for someone 10 years older then you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2016)

What time of day were your bloods done? 

You can't determine what your test levels should be based on your age really. They can vary greatly among people in the same age group.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2016)

It's definitely low. You'll obviously take into consideration all the test results but based on that result and your symptoms I'd say you are a good candidate for TRT.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 1, 2016)

Seeker said:


> 262 is low for someone 10 years older then you.



^^^ Exactly. That's super low being your 30


----------



## Jake_House (Nov 1, 2016)

Blood work was done at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Jake_House (Nov 1, 2016)

What's my best bet? Go see an endocrinologist or find a local trt clinic. Not sure if they are one in the same or how it works. This just got laid on me today so I'll be doing plenty of research tonight.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2016)

That's low for that time for sure but before you hop on TRT you should see an end of and do more follow up blood work. Try to find out why you're so low and treat it before being married to a needle for life. 

Also post up your full bloods when you get them. Sometimes there are clues to help us better help you.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 1, 2016)

As Doc is suggesting, I would second his recommendation of some follow-up diagnosis/blood work by a specialist.... Find out what is actually wrong and why your levels are low. I was in the same situation you were (mid 200s in my early 30s), but fortunately my doc wrote me a script anyways.... The problem is your primary believes your levels are "normal." Thus, your insurance might not cover an endo/specialist... (id give your insurance company a call and ask...)  Either way, you are going to want to get this issue fixed. Personally, at the mid 200s I felt like a zombie with broken ankles... im sure you feel like complete shite. If you need to, and im serious about this, fire your primary and get one that actually cares about how you feel and has actually evolved with modern medicine. Good luck, and feel free to ask some questions...


----------



## snake (Nov 2, 2016)

262 may be good for some people but for the most part, few will be enjoying life at that level. TRT is about a quality of life and if 262 is not doing for you, why be unhappy?

On another note; the whole "For your age" is bullshit to me. As women age, they run into problems with Osteoporosis. Do you ever hear a doctor say to an older woman, "Well that the typical bone loss for a woman your age. Have a good day!" No, they do something about it. Any loss to me is unacceptable if it can be prevented is a simple way.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 2, 2016)

That's low for anyone.  Til like 45/47.....almost 50.  


If u had good or semi hi for 30 you"d be at 800.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2016)

A one time testosterone test of 262 means that it even drops lower than that at times.

Best get that dealt with and squared away asap.

That PCP doesn't know shit from shinola if he's saying everything looks normal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2016)

Try educating your pcp on the matter. If he isn't open minded and willing to listen that's a bad sign and you should find a new doc. Lord knows there is no shortage of clinicians in our area.


----------



## Jake_House (Nov 3, 2016)

Just a small update, my PCP called back yesterday. He did agree my levels were low, and he's writing a referral to see an endocrinologist. He brought up trt but mentioned he was concerned about me starting it at 30, and the long term effects. As far as I knew, the long term effects of low T are worse than those of being on trt, and I did bring that up in our convo. I've been reading quite a bit these last few days. What can you guys tell me about trying get my levels back up using clomid? I've read some people have had success, and would like to bring it up with some knowledge at my next appointment...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jake_House said:


> Just a small update, my PCP called back yesterday. He did agree my levels were low, and he's writing a referral to see an endocrinologist. He brought up trt but mentioned he was concerned about me starting it at 30, and the long term effects. As far as I knew, the long term effects of low T are worse than those of being on trt, and I did bring that up in our convo. I've been reading quite a bit these last few days. What can you guys tell me about trying get my levels back up using clomid? I've read some people have had success, and would like to bring it up with some knowledge at my next appointment...



A restart working or not will depend upon your bloodwork and whether you're primary, secondary, or a combination of the two. 

Have you gotten the blood work to post up yet?


----------



## Jake_House (Nov 3, 2016)

Not yet, hopefully it comes in the mail today.


----------



## nightster (Nov 3, 2016)

Thave you had any xrays done on your head? MY dr. wanted an mri done to see if I had any damage to my glands to rule out a physical issue.


----------



## Jake_House (Nov 3, 2016)

Not yet nightster, I just saw my primary care doc last week regarding this issue, he sent me right in for blood tests, and the results came in this past Tuesday.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 3, 2016)

Could try a restart with clomid or hcg but I will say I was feeling the same.  I'm 32 and jumped on trt this year.  Same symptoms......my test level was lower hovering in the high 100s but my blood work was done in the early afternoon (stupid on my part).  Anyways I decided to jump on trt and not do a restart and so far I am loving it.  Long term I don't know if I'll have any regrets.  But it is something I had to sit on for a while before I took the plunge.  Good luck with whatever decision you make!


----------



## Jake_House (Nov 4, 2016)

Results are in, they did a whole bunch of tests, which ones should I post up? 

Total Test 262
Free Test 42.2


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2016)

Post up total test, E2, LH, and FSH.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Post up total test, E2, LH, and FSH.



These 4 for sure.


----------

